# Finest and Final Moments



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

My last memory was with my old qh gelding. He was all white , and he was so sweet , he was already at my house when i was born. and he was old . when i got old enough to vault bareback i would go out to his feild vault him with no bridle or reins and just ride him . . . . . he died of colic when i was 10 . i still miss him soo muchh ):


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Our Fancy died badly so there aren't any good final moments. She went after a hard fight and with a needle. We try to remember the good times that we had with her before her final days. She was a sweet young filly who went way too soon


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

sooo sad


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

These stories are making me cry..... = (

I haven't lost a horse yet, and I don't look forward to that day.....


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

My mother had our old boy, Sinbad, for over 25 years. I loved him more than anything in the world and grew up around him. He was just the most amazing horse. He was a Welsh Cob D X Anglo-Arab and he ment the world to both me and my mother. Though he was highly strung, he was the sweetest, kindest, gentlest horse you could ever of met. He died at the ripe old age of 33 last summer. We suspect he had a heart attack as he showed no signs of illness in the days running up to his death. Infact, the last night i saw him he came galloping up the field. I'm so glad my last words to him were "i love you" because he was just phenomanal. I miss him more than anything in the world and he'll always be my number one boy.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

ohh , and my horses name was simon . i miss him more then anything , he wasnt really at my house , it wwas when i lived in west virginia with my uncle .but he was 100% mine  i still havent gotten another horse *


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess it would have to be Skylar. He was the first horse that I have personally lost. He died at 24 hours old. He was born on May 28, 2009. I saw him. He was out of a friends mare but out of my bf stallion. He was so sweet. He loved people. To top things off he was a medicine hat paint. I had to put him down because his kidneys had shut down on him. His mom had been completely blind and had stepped on him but the vet said that was not what killed him. He somehow managed to get over the gate through the night and ended up lying in the mud from the rain before and got cold. When I checked on him the next morning I already knew that he was not going to make it because his breathing was already really shallow. We took him to the vets and they said that he would only have a 20% chance of survival. I talked to my friend and I told him the best thing we can do for Skylar now is to put him to sleep. I real always miss him. Here are some pics of him.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww....that's so sad.....Skylar would have been a stunning horse.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

awwww!! he was so cute too :'(


----------

